# Anybody lowered their Cruze on Ultra Low Kings Springs?



## DjDezastar (Jul 3, 2013)

Hey guys.

Im new to this site & also owning a cruze. Picked one up last week & want to lower it asap. I live in Australia & most Cruzes ive see have kings springs.
I want to lower mine on ultra low Kings (65mm drop all round) but ive noticed they are a fairly new part.

Has anyone here dropped theres on Ultra Lows yet? Any problems/dramas with doing so?
Im wondering if any bottom out etc or drive really bad after being done. Will be added a set of 20"s next week too.

My last ride was a GT Forester decked on 20"s with coilovers so im used to a bumpy ride.
Any help would be awesome. Thanks in advance ppls


----------



## Poison Ivy (Aug 10, 2013)

Forget the king springs. Go with BC Racing Coilovers. Fully adjustable to any ride height and 32 stage dampening. Spring rates are adjustable on all four corners. Incredible ride difference and handling without being bouncy like most lowered spring setups.


----------



## RollinOn18s (Mar 28, 2013)

Wow those springs have a 2.5" drop. Crazy! I have pedders xa's and if those springs were out and readily available to me I would of had to think hard about it. I went with coilovers because I was not happy with a 1.5" drop.


----------



## Poison Ivy (Aug 10, 2013)

RollinOn18s said:


> Wow those springs have a 2.5" drop. Crazy! I have pedders xa's and if those springs were out and readily available to me I would of had to think hard about it. I went with coilovers because I was not happy with a 1.5" drop.


Which coilovers are you running?


----------

